# walmart green



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

just cut and tried some of the walmart gg green heavy bands single layer 11/4 by 3/4 tapered by 11 in. works fine for3/8 marbles I like it. reaks hell on a soda can at 10 yards.have a great day , and happy shooting folks!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Is that Golds Gym bands?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> Is that Golds Gym bands?


as too your question....at walmart...that is all I have seem is Golds Gym Bands...in different colours........Oldmiser


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

golds gym bands that's the ones.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

It's pretty good stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

That's all I use to use and they worked fine


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

made quite a few from `walmart ` green before i found where to get thera band gold. works fine- less power than `gold `

but 1/2 " or 3/4 tapered to 1/2 is great on small shooters with 1/4 steel ammo.......


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have used this elastic quite extensively, it is not the fastest stuff but double layer 1/2 inch straight cut seem to work very well and last noticeably longer than single band straight cut 1 inch bands. I have also successfully hunted squirrel and rabbit using this set up with 44 Cal lead. Nit bad stuff for the price and availability.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

1inch rectangular green bads work well to


----------

